# Where Are They Now? Everquest Cover Girl...



## weem (Aug 6, 2009)

I *KNEW* the Evony girl looked familiar!


----------



## Asmor (Aug 6, 2009)

And later in 2009, after ODing on heroin:


----------



## weem (Aug 6, 2009)

Hehe, very nice


----------



## Mikaze (Aug 6, 2009)

Whoa, whoa!  Hey now, one of those is a Keith Parkinson work.

The other is some 3-D modelling-looking abomination.

Some respect for the classics, please!

(God I miss Keith Parkinson...)


----------



## JediSoth (Aug 6, 2009)

Mikaze said:


> Whoa, whoa!  Hey now, one of those is a Keith Parkinson work.
> 
> The other is some 3-D modelling-looking abomination.
> 
> ...





And the Plants vs. Zombie green chick looks like Tony Mosely's work.

I wonder if that's what he's doing now? He's seems to have totally disowned Zogonia and Mt. Zogon.


----------



## Tewligan (Aug 7, 2009)

JediSoth said:


> And the Plants vs. Zombie green chick looks like Tony Mosely's work.
> 
> I wonder if that's what he's doing now? He's seems to have totally disowned Zogonia and Mt. Zogon.



Nope, a guy named Rich Werner did the art for Plants vs. Zombies.


----------



## Erik Mona (Aug 7, 2009)

I haven't spoken to Tony in many, many months, but the last I heard from him he had some bites on animation projects related to Zogonia. While he hasn't exactly been producing new strips or maintaining his website, I know that he's still interested in his cartoons and I don't think it's quite right to say that he's abandoned them.

--Erik


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 7, 2009)

Asmor said:


> And later in 2009, after ODing on heroin:




Damn she's sexy.  Makes me want to play that game all night long... if you know what I mean.


----------



## Shemeska (Aug 7, 2009)

Erik Mona said:


> I haven't spoken to Tony in many, many months, but the last I heard from him he had some bites on animation projects related to Zogonia. While he hasn't exactly been producing new strips or maintaining his website, I know that he's still interested in his cartoons and I don't think it's quite right to say that he's abandoned them.
> 
> --Erik




God do I miss Zogonia and Mt Zogon.


----------



## Twowolves (Aug 7, 2009)

IIRC, Parkinson used a model for Firiona Vie (I think that's her), and that model made charity appearances as the character. I've seen photos of her in costume at a children's hospital or something.

At least she doesn't go around soft-core pornifying my EN World sidebar like that other tramp.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Aug 7, 2009)

ABP, yo. It can be as specific or '@&$% you all' about things as you like.


----------



## Dimitri Mazieres (May 19, 2010)

(Thread necromancy of the day )

Does anyone know what became of Tony Mosley? It's such a shame that there aren't any more Zogonia strips being made...


----------

